# new logo



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

after looking at many logo designs I have decided to go with this very simple design. I think it is clean and professional. Feel free to share your thoughts.
Huge thanks to Steve Pettit for all his hard work in helping me design the logo that I finally decided to use.
Steve is a member of this forum. He is a very good trainer in a very active club. He is also in my opinion one of the best working dog artists in this country. He also does all of the artwork for the Signature K-9 T- shirts.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

ok, I am having trouble loading the logo on here. I think the file is too big. I will take a look at how to get it on here shortly.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you tried putting it in Photo Bucket, then on here?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Make sure it is jpeg or gif format, and maybe resize it? Really looking forward to see what you've got


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike is it not the logo we see when we click on the link to your website? I don't know if the one I am looking at is your new one or old one, but either way, it's very nice!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Mike is it not the logo we see when we click on the link to your website? I don't know if the one I am looking at is your new one or old one, but either way, it's very nice!


Still working on it. If you go to the website now I think you should see it. But the size is not correct on the website yet either. We are getting it together now. I am not a computer guy to say the least.
Anyway, I will post it here when I get it resized properly.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Just saw it. BADASS! He did a grea job. When are the shirts going to be done?


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a killer logo, Mike! He did a very nice job. That's gonna look cool as hell on a shirt. I may have to break down and buy a couple of those. I mean, a man's gotta have something to rag pups with. :grin:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks great! Simple, understated, and to the point. Great job!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yep, that's a keeper all right!8)


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Diana Abel said:


> Just saw it. BADASS! He did a grea job. When are the shirts going to be done?


 The shirts should ship out this coming week.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i frequently used faststone phototesizer for editing all of our pics at work. its free and easy to use. the logo looks awesome.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

It seems to suit you and your target audience very well!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> The shirts should ship out this coming week.


COOL! Let us know. I will def be getting one or a few. lol Gotta support our locals. lol


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

It looks great!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

great job!! Really looks awesome...IMO


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, I like! Very cool! Great job, and I like that it is unique, haven't seen any kennels with anything remotely similar!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Is it the logo on the top of the home page ?? If so I don't see anything unique there..a few guys crouching and a dog and a dog running....The bullseye was original :lol:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

the logo is to the left of the guys you are talking about Gerry. It is a very simple design. That was the whole idea.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

this is a business card that has the new logo on it. Hopefully it will load on here. Still working on the original attachment I was trying to load.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Are the shirts going to have the guys and the dog running on them? I love it! =D>


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice job. Gets the point across...is not cluttered...and is unique that eventually you will recognize it at a glance without actually reading it.

The logo and home page pic would look hot together!


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Logo looks really good Mike! Question is when are the shirts with this logo on them going to be ready?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Being a former member of Steve's club I will agree on his work. I have a number of different t-shirts, sweat shirts, hoodies he's done. My dog Thunder is even on RWDC's great looking Sch III Club shirt.
Signature K9 is the place to shop! :wink:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is the original attachment that I tried to put on the first post on this thread.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> Are the shirts going to have the guys and the dog running on them? I love it! =D>


Yes, the first batch of shirts will have this print on them, the small print you see here on the bottom right will actually be on the front left breast of the the shirt.
The first shirt order will be available in two colors. Ranger green, and grey.
The green shirts will have yellow print like this one, the grey ones will have black print.

** OUT OF RESPECT FOR STEVE PETTIT, (AND THE LAW) DO NOT COPY OR USE THIS ARTWORK WITHOUT WRITTEN PERMISSION FROM THE ARTIST. **


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Professionally impressive, crisp, original. Great job!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I really like the new logo. Steve is great to do business with, his work is awesome and he is on the ball with any questions I have or changes I need.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

On the left part of the Logo, would that be a Scope slipped in there?


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

On sale where?


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Very Nice. Catchy lil motto.


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Yes, the first batch of shirts will have this print on them, the small print you see here on the bottom right will actually be on the front left breast of the the shirt.
> The first shirt order will be available in two colors. Ranger green, and grey.
> The green shirts will have yellow print like this one, the grey ones will have black print.
> 
> ** OUT OF RESPECT FOR STEVE PETTIT, (AND THE LAW) DO NOT COPY OR USE THIS ARTWORK WITHOUT WRITTEN PERMISSION FROM THE ARTIST. **


Mike:
Will you be starting to offer "tactical K-9 training" at your kennel now? If so will this be for departments, gov't and civilians? Or are you planning to keep private? Will you be holding weekly schools?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Greg Whelehan said:


> Mike:
> Will you be starting to offer "tactical K-9 training" at your kennel now? If so will this be for departments, gov't and civilians? Or are you planning to keep private? Will you be holding weekly schools?


I am currently working on getting the right people on board here to hold more formal courses. I have a group of individuals with some pretty impressive backgrounds who may potentially be joining our group soon. When we get this group together, then yes, we will start to offer training at a few different levels.


----------

